# Dow Low Work Lurking



## crazydaze911 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey:
i was wondering if we could add a special button to hide the HUGE 'long hair care forum' banner and pics from the top of the forum.  its really hard to check out the forum on the down low at work when its soooooo huge and obvious - lol.  Besides that - LOVE IT!

sorry for the typo in title....


----------



## camilla (Nov 12, 2008)

That is soooooo funny i am crouched down really close to the screen when someone walks by i try to down click b4 anyone sees it


----------



## clever (Nov 12, 2008)

Why was I just about to start this thread?  .Another forum I go to has an inconegro option that makes the board look really plain with no banner.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Nov 12, 2008)

A lot of boards have it, and it's a great option for those logging on on their phones too.


----------



## Keen (Nov 12, 2008)

You can right click on it and ad block it if you are using firefox.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a good option, but what about people that don't want to use firefox?  People shouldn't have to d/l firefox for this option....



Keen said:


> You can right click on it and ad block it if you are using firefox.


----------



## *KP* (Nov 13, 2008)

Get a privacy screen, I have one for my laptop (it is really so people can't seen confidential stuff while I'm travelling) and you can only see the screen if you are directly in front of it.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 13, 2008)

special_k said:


> Get a privacy screen, I have one for my laptop (it is really so people can't seen confidential stuff while I'm travelling) and you can only see the screen if you are directly in front of it.



A good privacy screen is like over $100 and my boss will wonder why my glare screen suddenly isnt good enough


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 13, 2008)

so what are the odds that we can actually get this done on the website level?  I dont want to block all the nice hair pics  , just the banner.....


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 13, 2008)

In the meanitme, you can press Alt + Tab, and it'll switch your windows up for you real quick. 

And for added protection; you can opt to have your Taskbar on Auto Hide. That way people can't see any of the items in there. When you want to see the taskbar, just move your mouse cursor over it and it will appear. 

HTH


----------



## PittiPat (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, now how do I bring the photos back in Firefox?   :-/


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 13, 2008)

Keen said:


> You can right click on it and ad block it if you are using firefox.



Now why did I never think of that??? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 14, 2008)

bumping.....


----------



## clever (Nov 14, 2008)

bumping.....


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 14, 2008)

PittiPat said:


> Okay, now how do I bring the photos back in Firefox?   :-/



I was cursing and screaming trying to figure this out yesterday - so funny. i blocked it and figured i could unblock it by like right clicking or smthg - NO SUCH luck!  and the HELP button wasnt much help. had to search the whole toolbar.  basically you go to Tools on firefox toolbar, options (bottom choice), then content tab.  It will say 'load images automatically' (second choice) and have a green check mark. LEAVE THE CHECK THERE. go to the right where it says 'exceptions' and click. now highlight 'longhaircareforums.com' and then click 'remove site' on bottom. That should work


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 19, 2008)

I would also like to know how to block out a persons' pics because alot of the ladies are naked and it looks funny when the owner of the company I works for walks by.


----------



## clever (Nov 26, 2008)

shameless bump


----------



## Zenobia61 (Nov 26, 2008)

I need this special button!!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 26, 2008)

Keen said:


> You can right click on it and ad block it if you are using firefox.


Just use FireFox and then use ad block.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Nov 26, 2008)

brooklyngal73 said:


> This is a good option, but what about people that don't want to use firefox? People shouldn't have to d/l firefox for this option....


 
So it's FIrefox or nothing, eh?


----------



## Maynard (Nov 26, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I would also like to know how to block out a persons' pics because alot of the ladies are naked and it looks funny when the owner of the company I works for walks by.


 
Adbock or the ignore button


----------

